# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  पाक कला से संबन्धित समस्याएँ ।

## Ranveer

_दोस्तों मुझे शौक से खाना बनाना बहुत पसंद है ...लगभग सारी दैनिक  चीज़ें मै बना लेता हूँ...पर एक समस्या है मेरी...वो ये की रोटी मुझे नहीं  बनानी आती..बनाने की कोशिश करता हूँ तो रोटी फूलती ही नहीं है..क्या करूँ..:BangHead:_

----------


## sanjeetspice

meri bhi yahi समस्या hai

----------


## rajen

अन्तर्वासना के सम्मानित सदस्यों/मित्रों मेरी भी एक समस्या है और वो ये कि मेरी बेटी जो कि ५ साल की है, गोलगप्पे अर्थात पानी पूरी बहुत पसंद करती है और आये दिन जिद करती है. अब  मात्र गोलगप्पे के लिए ही प्राय बाजार जाना, जो कि घर से काफी दूर है, व्यवहारिक भी नहीं है और स्वाथ्य के लिए भी ठीक नहीं है तो मित्रों यदि किसी को गोलगप्पे की रेसिपी ज्ञात हो तो कृपया पूर्ण विस्तार से बताने का कष्ट करें

----------


## gulluu

* गोलगप्पे/ पानी पूरी* 




सामग्री--

गोलगप्पे-
आटा-------एक कप
सूजी-------दो चम्मच
नमक------एक छोटा चम्मच
तेल--------तलने के लिए
सफ़ेद मटर--एक कप

पानी के लिए-
नींबू
हरी मिर्च
पुदीना
नमक
भुना पिसा जीरा
काला नमक
काली मिर्च

विधि---
आटे  में सूजी और नमक मिला कर सख्त गूंध लें और करीब एक घंटे के लिए ढक कर रख  दें। एक घंटे के बाद इसे फ़िर से हलके हाथों से मल लें। आटे की छोटी छोटी  पूरियां बना लें। एक बड़े और गहरे बर्तन में तेल गर्म करें। तेज गर्म तेल  में एक एक कर के बेली हुई पूरियां डालते जाएँ। पूरी को कलछी से हलके से दबा  कर तेल में डुबाये रखें। पूरी फूल कर अपने आप ही किनारे से ऊपर आजायेगी।  दोनों तरफ़ से पलट कर हल्का भूरा और कुरकुरा होने तक तलें और पेपर पर निकाल  लें।
सफ़ेद मटर को लगभग चार पाँच घंटे पानी में भिगो कर नमक डाल कर उबाल लें।
पुदीने  और हरी मिर्च को बारीक पीस कर पानी में मिलाएँ, इसमें नींबू का रस और सभी  मसाले डालकर छान लें।  (चाहें तो इसमें जलजीरा भी मिला सकते हैं)
परोसते समय पूरी में छेद करके उसमें मटर डालें और ऊपर से पानी भर दें।

ध्यान रखें--
आटे में सूजी के दाने पूरी तरह नरम हो एकसार हो जाएँ।
बर्तन में तेल इतना हो कि जब पूरी को दबाएँ तो वो तली को न छुए।

----------


## gulluu

आप इसे गोलगप्पा (Gol Gappa) कहते हैं या पानीपूरी (Pani Puri )? नाम  सुनते ही मुंह में पानी आ जाता है. इसको गोल गप्पा भी कहते है. कभी चांदनी  चौक या सीताराम बाजार जायें तो गोलगप्पे खाने का मौका मत छोडिये.
  यूं तो रेस्टोरेन्ट और माल्स में भी आपको गोल गप्पे खाने को मिल  जायेंगे, पर ठेले से बाजार में खड़े होकर, बाजार की छटा देखते हुये गोल  गप्पे का मजा ले सकते हैं.  पानी पूरी गेहूं के आटे से, या आटा और सूजी  बराबर बराबर लेकर,  या फिर सिर्फ सूजी से.  आप भी अपनी चाहत के अनुसार किसी  आटा या सूजी के गोल गप्पे बना सकते हैं.  हम यहां आटा सूजी को मिलाकर गोल  गप्पे बना रहे हैं.
  डिब्बाबन्द संस्कृति का युग है तो आप पैकेट बन्द गोल गप्पे भी मिलते  हैं, घर में पानी बना लें और पानी पूरी के साथ आलू चने और चटनी के साथ  खाइये. लेकिन अगर आप चाहे तो घर पर ही बना कर ताजे ताजे गोल गप्पे खा सकते  हैं. आइये आज हम घर पर गोल गप्पे बनाते हैं.
*आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Golgappa - Pani Poori*


गेहूं का आटा या मैदा -1 कपसूजी -1 कपतेल - 1 टेबिल स्पूनबेकिंग पाउडर -- 1/4 छोटी चम्मचतलने के लिये तेल
*विधि - How to make Pani Poori - Golgappa*

  आटा, सूजी, तेल और बेकिंग पाउडर को एक बर्तन में निकाल कर अच्छी तरह  मिला लें.  पानी की सहायता से कढ़ा पूरी जैसा आटा गूथ लें( आटे को अच्छी  तरह मसल मसल कर गूथें )

 गूंथे हुये आटे को सैट होने के लिये ढक कर 20 मिनिट के लिये रख दें. पानी  पूरी को 2 तरीके से बनाते हैं, आपको जो तरीका अच्छा लगे उस तरीके से आप गोल  गप्पे बना लीजिये.
*पहला तरीका*

  गूथे हुये आटे से छोटी छोटी लोइयां बना लीजिये. इन लोइयों को कपड़े से  ढक कर रख लीजिये. एक एक करके सारी लोईयों को करीब 2 इंच व्यास में गोल बेल  लें. इन बेलीं हुयी पूरियों को भी कपड़े से ढक कर रखिये.
*दूसरा तरीका*

  आटे से बड़ी लोई(एक अमरूद के बराबर आटा लेकर)बनाइये, इस लोई को 2 मिमी.  मोटी 10-12 इंच के व्यास में बेल लीजिये और एक ढक्कन की सहायता से गोल गोल  जितने भी गोल गप्पे कट सके काट लीजिये, गोले निकाल कर प्लेट में रखिये और  अतिरिक्त आटा फिर से आटे में मिला कर लोई बनाइये, इसी तरह से बेल कर गोले  काट लीजिये, सारे आटे के गोले काट कर ढककर रख लीजिये. एक एक गोल उठाकर  थोड़ा और बेलिये और पतला कीजिये, लम्बाई में बेलकर लम्बे आकार के गोल गप्पे  या गोलाई में बेल कर गोल गोल गोल गप्पे तैयार कर लीजिये.  सारे गोल गप्पे  बेल कर तैयार कर लिये हैं, तो अब इन्हैं तल लेते हैं.

 1. गोलगप्पे के लिये आटा थोड़ा सख्त गूंथे. 2. जब तलें तो कलछी से दबाकर  फुलायें.  3.गोलगप्पे जैसे ही फूल जायें तो गैस थोड़ा हलकी कर दें.  4. जब  तक ठंडे न हो जाये, इन्हें खुला ही रखें नहीं तो यह मुलायम हो जायेंगे.
 कढ़ाई में तेल डाल कर गरम करिये.  4-5 पूरियां लेकर कढ़ाई में डालिये और  इन्हें कलछी से तेल में कुछ देर डुबाये रखिये, जिससे यह एकदम फूल कर कुप्पा  हो जायेंगी. फूलने पर इन्हें दोनों ओर से अलट पलट कर धीमी गैस फ्लेम पर  तलिये.  ब्राउन होने पर प्लेट में निकाल कर रखते जायं और दूसरी बार और 4-5  पूरियां तलें. सारी पानी पूरी इसी तरह तल कर प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये.  लीजिये आपकी पानी पूरी तैयार है.
  अब पानी पूरी खाने के लिये पानी भी चाहिये. सबसे आसान तरीका गोल गप्पे  के लिये पानी बनाना:  जलजीरा मसाला लीजिये और पानी में घोलिये, और अच्छे  स्वाद के लिये, नीबू और नमक मिला लीजिये. पानी पूरी खाने के लिये पानी  तैयार है. उबले हुये आलू को छील कर भुना जीरा और नमक मिला लीजिये.
  मीठी चटनी बना लीजिये और खा कर देखिये गोल गप्पे कैसे बने हैं.
  अगर पानी आप बनाना चाहती है तो उसके लिये.
*आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Pani Puri Pani*


हरा धनियां - 100 ग्रामपोदीना - 100 ग्रामइमली या अमचूर पाउडर - 4 छोटे चम्मच(या 2नीबू का रस)हरी मिर्च -3-4अदरक - 1 इंच लम्बा टुकड़ाभुना जीरा - 2 छोटे चम्मचलाल मिर्च - 1/4 छोटी चम्मच ( अगर आप तीखा पसन्द करते हैं )नमक - स्वादानुसार
*विधि - How to make Golgappa Pani*

  धनिये और पोदीने की पत्तियां तोड़ कर, साफ पानी से धो लीजिये.
 सारे मसाले और धनियां, पोदीना को मिक्सी से बारीक पीस लीजिये. पिसे हुये  मसाले को 2 लीटर पानी में घोल लीजिये. लीजिये आपके हाथों से बनाया हुआ जल  जीरा पानी पूरी के साथ के लिये तैयार है.

----------


## rajen

सर जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. आपने बहुत अच्छे से विधि बताई/समझाई है और सच कहूँ तो आपने मुझे चकित भी कर दिया, पोस्ट डालते ही उत्तर मिल गया, इतने क्विक रेस्पोंस की उम्मीद नहीं थी. पुनः बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## gulluu

आपका स्वागत है दोस्त, कुछ और भी चाहिए तो बता सकते हैं .

----------


## miss sexon

> _दोस्तों मुझे शौक से खाना बनाना बहुत पसंद है ...लगभग सारी दैनिक  चीज़ें मै बना लेता हूँ...पर एक समस्या है मेरी...वो ये की रोटी मुझे नहीं  बनानी आती..बनाने की कोशिश करता हूँ तो रोटी फूलती ही नहीं है..क्या करूँ..:BangHead:_





> भाई ये समस्या तो मेरी भी है





> meri bhi yahi समस्या hai


आप लोगों की समस्या का समाधान बहुत ही साधारण है.
घर के किसी महिला सदस्य (माँ,आंटी,बहन,etc) से ट्रेनिंग आसानी से मिल जाएगी.
वैसे मै तो कहूँगी की कुछ काम हमें  ही(औरतें ) करने दें तो भला होगा .

----------


## kiskunal

> आप लोगों की समस्या का समाधान बहुत ही साधारण है.
> घर के किसी महिला सदस्य (माँ,आंटी,बहन,etc) से ट्रेनिंग आसानी से मिल जाएगी.
> वैसे मै तो कहूँगी की कुछ काम हमें  ही(औरतें ) करने दें तो भला होगा .


कहावत भी है "जिसका काम उसी को साजै"

----------


## rajen

आपका कहना किसी हद तक सही है| पर कभी कभी परिस्थितियां एसी हो जाती हैं कि सब कुछ करना पड़ता है | मुझे स्कूल के बाद से ही लगभग १९ वर्ष कि उम्र से घर से दूर जाना पड़ा और लगबग ८ साल मैं अकेला रहा | बाजार का खाना मुझे माफिक नहीं आया, ये मंहगा होने के अलावा अस्वास्थ्यकर भी था | मैंने पहले कभी चाय तक नहीं बनाई थी , पर अब सीखने कि इच्छा थी और करने की लगन भी और जरूरत तो थी ही सो अड़ोस-पड़ोस कि आंटियों से पूछ-पूछ कर खाना बनाना सीखा | शुरू-शुरू में बहुत कठिनाई हुई कभी जल गया कभी पूरा ही गल गया यानी खाने का सत्यानाश | मैं अक्सर बनाता तो खाना ही था मगर उसकी हालत देखने के बाद खाता था ब्रेड और दूध | फिर धीरे-धीरे सब ठीक हो गया और मैं कई प्रकार का खाना बनाने लगा | बल्कि जब कभी मेरी माँ या बहिन भी मुझसे मिलने आते थे तब भी खाना मैं ही बनाता था | मुझे अपने हाथ से बनाया खाना उन्हें खिलाना बहुत अच्छा लगता था |

----------


## jalwa

> आप लोगों की समस्या का समाधान बहुत ही साधारण है.
> घर के किसी महिला सदस्य (माँ,आंटी,बहन,etc) से ट्रेनिंग आसानी से मिल जाएगी.
> वैसे मै तो कहूँगी की कुछ काम हमें  ही(औरतें ) करने दें तो भला होगा .


कविता जी, आपका यह कहना बिलकुल सही है की कोई भी घरेलु महिला अच्छी तरह से किसी को भी रोटी बनाना सिखा सकती है. लेकिन आपकी इस बात से मैं सहमत नहीं हूँ की पुरुषों को खाना बनाना केवल औरतों पर ही छोड़ देना चाहिए. जिस प्रकार एक औरत हवाई जहाज उड़ा सकती है.ट्रेन चला सकती है. देश को चला सकती है. तो आदमी रोटी क्यों नहीं पका सकता?

----------


## kally

मेरी मदद करो

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरी मदद करो


 *कहिये आपकी क्या समस्या है....*

----------


## miss sexon

> कविता जी, आपका यह कहना बिलकुल सही है की कोई भी घरेलु महिला अच्छी तरह से किसी को भी रोटी बनाना सिखा सकती है. लेकिन आपकी इस बात से मैं सहमत नहीं हूँ की पुरुषों को खाना बनाना केवल औरतों पर ही छोड़ देना चाहिए. जिस प्रकार एक औरत हवाई जहाज उड़ा सकती है.ट्रेन चला सकती है. देश को चला सकती है. तो आदमी रोटी क्यों नहीं पका सकता?


 जलवा जी 
मै तो एक सामान्य सी बात कह रही थी की जैसे पुरुषों का काम कमा कर लाना होता है और स्त्रियों का काम घर संभालना होता है (एक सामान्य परम्परा )
आदमी चाहे तो क्या नहीं कर सकता.रोटी बनाना क्या चीज़ है

----------


## sonusexy

> meri bhi yahi समस्या hai


aata thoda kadak lagao aur suru me rooti thodi moti banao mera bhi tooring job he mujhe bhi khaana banana nai aata tha par ab sab bana leta hu

----------


## sharma00

Dost mujhe hindi to likhna nahi aata iske liye mafi chahunga.....
Rahi roti fulne ki baat to aap befikr hokar 
Aata  mulayam gunthe  our  tawa ko  garam kare   roti  3 step se banti hai.
Pahle tawe par roti dale...
Thodi der bad halka pakne par use ulat de..
Uske bad aap us side ko aachhi tarah se pakaye..halki halki  dag aani chahiye.
Uske bad fir roti ko ulat de our phir dekhe aapka kamal.......

----------


## jhatka

> Dost mujhe hindi to likhna nahi aata iske liye mafi chahunga.....
> Rahi roti fulne ki baat to aap befikr hokar 
> Aata  mulayam gunthe  our  tawa ko  garam kare   roti  3 step se banti hai.
> Pahle tawe par roti dale...
> Thodi der bad halka pakne par use ulat de..
> Uske bad aap us side ko aachhi tarah se pakaye..halki halki  dag aani chahiye.
> Uske bad fir roti ko ulat de our phir dekhe aapka kamal.......


आटा मुलायम गूथें और तवा को गरम करें रोटी ३ स्टेप से बनती है .
पहले तवा पर रोटी डालें
थोड़ी देर बाद हल्का पकने पर उसे उलट दें
उसके बाद आप उस साइड को अच्छी तरह से पकाए ..हलकी हलकी दाग आनी चाहिए .
उसके बाद फिर रोटी को उलट दें और फिर देखें आपका कमाल ...

धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

रणवीरजी आप आता सक्थ गुंथे और शुरू में छोटी छोटी रोटियां बनाये तवा रोटी डालने के पहले घी डाल कर पोंछ ले तब रोटी सिकने डाले सादे बेलन की अपेक्षा धारियों वाला बेलन आसानी से रोटी बेलने में आपकी मदद करेगा तवे पर रोटी डालने के बाद एक तरफ से थोड़ी सिकने दे(आंच मंदी रखे ) हलकी बिंदियाँ आने दे तब पलते और दूसरी तरफ से रोटी सेंके( अब आंच तेज़ कर दे ) अब थोद्दा सेंके दूसरी तरफ भी जब बिंदियाँ पड़ जाए तब तवे से उतार कर  आंच पर सेंके अब घी लगा कर परोसें

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे सारी बातें छोडो,, मैं बताता हू गोल गोल रोटी बनाने की मस्त तरकीब..

आटा गूंथ लो जैसा तैसा, ज्यादा गीला मत करना, उसके बाद जैसी तैसी रोटी बेल कर बना लो, फिर उसके बाद एक रोटी के साइज की गोल प्लेट ढूँढो उसे रोटी के ऊपर रख के रोटी को गोल काट लो,

बन गयी मस्त गोल रोटी, अब इसे पका लो, कोई कोई रोटी फूल भी जाती है इस तरकीब से,..

----------


## Shri Vijay

*बेहतरीन सूत्र विशेषग्यों कि वजह से सभी कि समस्याये हल होने वाली हें धन्यवाद...******

----------


## nirsha

kya koi bata sakta hai ki hotlo main jo sabjiyo ko fume dete hai vo kaise karte hain koun sabji ke liye kaisa fume dena hai aur uska tarika kya hai

----------


## Bhawani7000

> _दोस्तों मुझे शौक से खाना बनाना बहुत पसंद है ...लगभग सारी दैनिक  चीज़ें मै बना लेता हूँ...पर एक समस्या है मेरी...वो ये की रोटी मुझे नहीं  बनानी आती..बनाने की कोशिश करता हूँ तो रोटी फूलती ही नहीं है..क्या करूँ..:BangHead:_



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7573

----------

